# Waterfarm with Hash Plant, Purple Kush, and OG Kush



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

*I was inspired to get off my butt and put some pics up by the great work Midibullets is doing documenting his waterfarm gro..* 
not to be outdone


veg room 600w conversion HPS
12/12 room 2x1000w HPS

(all air cooled..c'mon now!)


In the first two pics are some OG Kush that I'm going to learn LST with and make into moms..they are just relaxing in the veg room

next are the Hash Plant monsters..they were burned by Neem weeks ago, but the newer growth looks great...

these are the ones that I "Bushmastered" becuase they get huuuge and, to compound that, I had to veg em for like 2 months so they are all at least 2 feet tall...And I just put em into 12/12!  

On my last grow, even with problems that diminished my yield by about 30%, the Hash Plant gave up about 2 zi[s per plant...no training and many screwups..

This time, Iam familiar with the strain, so those four Hash Plants have thier own 1000w, so I reckon a lb wouldn't be out of the question


Then..in the back of the 12/12 room are the PK's..

When I got them, they were teenagers and looking kind of sad from being overwatered...

I luved em for a week or so in veg (and treated for pests..wink wink) now they are 10 days into 12/12 and looking great..

I'm going to clean up the "suckers" in a few days then let em ride....

The OG Kush and PK are 60 day strains, but the Hash Plant is 72..at least!

I should be jumping off in the first week of Feb..

till then, I hope my 1/2 lb of Hash Plant will hold me


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

looking veyr nice sweetness I love the choices wish I was down in your grow room to smell those fine smells..PK is soooo nice.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

I know you luve the PK, 2!

I'm gonna treat that one so special for ya..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

u keeping a pk mom?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

No, only cuz I have a pretty steady source for babies...

Next round, I might grab another to keep my OG Kush mom company


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

I make my own babies to prevent infiltration of pests..me scared lol...


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

yes, darlin...

that is the plan for the future fo sho...solid call


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

seriously I used to think clones were so the way to go, and they are when they are mine but I am scared of clones from other places because I grow so many plants....u of course have way more access in san..


----------



## midibullets (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey cmd420!  Your setup and ladies look GREAT!  I'll be following this thread for sure.  I love to see what others are doing with their waterfarms   Good luck on this grow, looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

og kush a 60 day strain since when?  take that beautiful lady when shes around 75+ you are missing out very badly


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> og kush a 60 day strain since when? take that beautiful lady when shes around 75+ you are missing out very badly


 
I just use that stuff as a _guidline_...*I am a trike watcher brotha!*


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are some shots of the Hash Plant..(one got a little sicky poo off to the side, but she's on the mend..) 
The Hash Plant pheno I have are total wimps when it comes to PM..talk about a strain with ZERO resistance..

it's like 80 days in 12/12 too, so it's kind of tricky to keep everything perfect for 3 freakin months! (I'm done with it after this run )

but the pics of the PK are for 2Dog..

I thought they had PM from a distance

I'm using a combo of MOAB and Hammerhead and, well...you tell me


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

they are beautiful cmd! looking sooo frosty and dense....I have a pk but until I can clone her she isnt going anywhere...    no room right now anyways...I see purple stems are the buds turning at all?


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not really yet, but we still have 3 weeks at least..

(maybe they are...._under the frost_..heh heh)


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

thats what I was thinking!  soo nice!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 21, 2010)

great looking plants cmd. looks like the water farm works well for you. there is no need to say it but i will anyway, enjoy the ladies . happy growing.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I ask you if you've had any problems with the roots clogging the drain holes in the top bucket? Do you use a control bucket? And what kind of air pump are you using?

I have an aquafarm myself, where I've had some beginner problems, so I hope you will be able to help me.. Oh one last question. Res change and nute schedule, how is yours?


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 21, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Can I ask you if you've had any problems with the roots clogging the drain holes in the top bucket? Do you use a control bucket? And what kind of air pump are you using?
> 
> I have an aquafarm myself, where I've had some beginner problems, so I hope you will be able to help me.. Oh one last question. Res change and nute schedule, how is yours?


 
I haven't had any probs with the holes at the bottom of the orange bucket...they clogged up once, but that was because a plant fell over and all the roots and hydroton got jumbled and clogged it up...

I don't even use the controller..I just check my levels _every night_ and top off with pH'ed water directly form the rez

I use 2 of the air pumps (each with four nozzles... as oppsed to splitting each nozzle to work 2 buckets..)) so each bucket gets its own air flow from it's own dedicated nozzle..I have to use an extra pump, but it's worth it to make sure every bucket is well oxygenated..(no airstones necessary in my setup)

Lastly, I just fill with pH'ed water (adjusted up or down for whatever the plants need at tha time)..I do a fresh nute change every 5 days, but again, in between I keep the buckets topped off by topping off with fresh h2o...


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 25, 2010)

NLxOGK veggies at 200
NLxOGK mommas at 1200
HP at 1700
PK at 650 with Gravity (normally at 12-1400)

Well after my first attempt at cloning (12 out of 14..the other two just haven't shown roots...yet..(thx NORCALHAL) I put 6 babies in the veg room..these were cut from the four mothers at the border of the room...

I took the cuts 2 weeks ago into 3 inch rockwool now they have roots a blastin...I threw them into 6 inch cubes today and then into thier own waterfarms....

(Northern Lights13 x OG Kush)

this is gonna be "my" strain...I have been searching for a year to find a good high yielding strain that I could verify from start to finish..I *know* every aspect of this strain and the final smoke is incredible with .25 per watt as a bare _minimum_....

The first 2 pics are the NL13 x OG Kush mothers and babies..the mothers on the outside..I am tying one down to keep forever (?) and the other three are going to be freakin monsters when I throw everything into 12/12 

Next pic is of the Hash Plant... This strain is a high yielding PITA ..that's all I have to say about that...Another month to go..at least

Next two pics are of some frosty bud ..zoom in....it's Purple Kush with a couple of additives (Hammerhead and MOAB..now I just cleared those out with a flush and am going for a quick 5 day shot of Gravity to firm things up)...

the last pic speaks for itself..

happy Sunday


----------



## dragracer (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice indeed!! :watchplant: more GREEN MOJO to your grow!!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 12, 2010)

hows it going cmd?


----------

